# Anyone have coilover suspension setup??



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

Just getting ready to replace my suspension and bushings. I would really love the adjustability of coilovers but will not track the car. Anyone have any experience with coilovers on their S4/S6???


----------

